# omeprazole



## spiritfree (Nov 23, 2010)

Does anyone take a medication called omeprazole. If you do, does it cause you any side effects? I have, supposed to, have started taking it yesterday but looking at the side effects, I don't think that I am going to bother. Any help would be great.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

I used to take omeprazole after diagnosis. It's supposed to settle your stomach but I found it didn't really work for me. When I was taking it I was taking lots of other drugs and getting quite serious nausea all the time - the omeprazole was supposed to help with this but there didn't appear to be any difference when I stopped taking it. Why have you been prescribed it? Don't stop without asking your doctor first - there may be an alternative that you can tolerate.


----------



## martindt1606 (Nov 23, 2010)

have used omeprazole for 6 years now - haven't noticed any side effects and don't seem to have any issues.


----------



## bev (Nov 23, 2010)

I havent heard of it and just wondering what its used for.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

bev said:


> I havent heard of it and just wondering what its used for.Bev



It's supposed to reduce stomach acids/dyspepsia


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 23, 2010)

spiritfree said:


> Does anyone take a medication called omeprazole. If you do, does it cause you any side effects? I have, supposed to, have started taking it yesterday but looking at the side effects, I don't think that I am going to bother. Any help would be great.



Hi My elderly dad takes Omeprazole because he takes Aspirin everyday and he has had no problems. I think most medicines have some sort of side effects, some people get them and some don't. Sheena


----------



## Jimbo (Nov 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I used to take omeprazole after diagnosis. It's supposed to settle your stomach but I found it didn't really work for me. When I was taking it I was taking lots of other drugs and getting quite serious nausea all the time - the omeprazole was supposed to help with this but there didn't appear to be any difference when I stopped taking it. Why have you been prescribed it? Don't stop without asking your doctor first - there may be an alternative that you can tolerate.



A possible alternative may be Rabeprazole, I have been taking it for more years than I care to remember for acid reflux (can't spell asophogeal reflux properly,  ), no side effects that I am aware of.


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for replies. I have a hyatus hernia and acid reflux. I take a lot of medication, for all sorts of things. I was told that omeprazole protects the stomach and helps inflamation in the stomach. Strange thing but since being diagnosed the symptoms have been much better.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 23, 2010)

I take 10mg of Omeprazole for acid reflux although these days i only take it when my acid reflux is particularly bad so i don't take it daily but it does help settle my reflux, also having lost a bit of weight and using a wedge pillow has all eased the symptoms.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 24, 2010)

Hubby takes it, it seems to work for him with no ill effects. It helps to protect his stomache from the ill effects of the pills he takes for arthritis.

The leaflet in the pack is for guidance, if you are worried the best people to talk to are the pharmacist or your doctor


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 24, 2010)

I take it daily, the only effect it has on me is constipation (sorry!) if I have to increase the dose!. Its better to take it than have the bad stomach.


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi , I was on omeprazole while in hospital after diagnosis. I had a few side affects, mainly my ankes and feet were swollen and my skin gone pretty bad. After finishing the treatment set for me at home my body went back to normal and didnt have a pain in my stomach.


----------



## PhilT (Nov 24, 2010)

I've taken Omeprazole for many years for Oesophagitis and have never had any side effects. 
Omeprazole inhibits the production of acid in the stomach thus reducing the symptoms of relfux disease.


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 24, 2010)

I take it everyday, if I don't I soon know about it lol.. haven't had any side effects from it either.


----------



## traceycat (Nov 24, 2010)

ive been on it for about 9yrs now and havent had any problems with it


----------



## newbs (Nov 24, 2010)

I've taken 20mg Omeprazole daily for a few years now and have not had any side effects.


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all, so much, for your help. I read the side effects, on the enclosed label, and they seemrd aweful. However, after all of your comments, I will start them, as prescribed. Do you take before or after meals, or when?


----------

